# [FIXED] I cant post a user review...?!?



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to post this m3ds simply review, but when I hit post topic, it wont show up...?
here it is: POKEMONGALAXY's review of the m3 ds simply
-Contents
-Intro
-packaging
-appearance
-GUI
-performance
-conclusion

1.intro
Hello, Ive been an m3dssimply owner for 6months now, and Ive decided to write a review for this fantastic product.
The m3 team have dominated the slot2 flashcard line, offering the best slot2 cards you can get, with very high compatibility. So will the slot 1 card live up to the reputation? Read on to see the power of the awesome team m3!!

Advertised features:
#The same size as an original ds cart.
# Build in PassMe (no need for boot card or anything else).
# Uses Micro-SD card (Transflash) as external storage. Cheap & varied usage.
# Boots clean dumped images.
# Super simple to use. Just drag and drop files over to the micro SD card. No drivers required.
# Standard FAT system support.
# Supports different speeds of Micro-SD cards, even the lowest speed. Run games without any lag or slow down.
# Upgradeable Firmware (OS/BIOS/Kernel).
# Touch screen control & robust skinning support.
# No need of battery. Backs up the save file onto the Micro-SD card directly. Never lose your saves.
# Auto detects the save type & automatically generates the saver file.
# Homebrew support (via DLDI).
# Directly watch movies, listen to MP3s & read text on the DS via the use of Moonshell.
# Supports Wi-Fi, DS Rumble Pack & DS Browser.

There are some very good features there. Lets see if theyre true.

2.packaging
includes
-m3 ds simply card (black)
-microsd reader
-carrying case(holds 2 ds games)
There is supposed to be a software minicd with the packaging but mine didnt come with one. Oh well, just get the latest update from the m3site, or just get it from the gbatemp downloads.
I must also mention the card reader was rather cheap, it worked perfectly, but was malfunctioning within 2weeks of use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh well, just got another one for $10, so its ok. Even though my ds lite is white, I dont mind the black/grey coloured card, as its not that noticable.
By the way, dont ever worry about your m3, because its hiden snuggly inside the box in the carrying case, so no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.Appearance

I love my m3dssimply for a few reasons:
-it doesnt scrape my ds , its perfectly sized like an original game.
-it feels like a rather sturdy card, dropping it will not even scratch it!!

The m3 logo is on the front of the card. 
Overall, the card looks very nice and sturdy, just like a regular game card!!


4. GUI (along with setup)
THe setup is rather simple, anyone could do it really!!Go to the gbatemp downloads, and download the full complete package. You dont need the install cd, since its outdated...
drag and drop the files you downloaded to the root of your microsd card. Then put unzipped roms and great homebrew to the root of the card, that's it!!you can even put music and movies on!

The look of the m3 on your ds is very nice and simple. You will see 3buttons: games,music, and slot2.
Games:
very simple, upon pressing the games button, youll see your list of games. Some of them even have cheats. To choose cheats, press y and select them. Or just press A to load the game. you may turn soft reset on by pressing R, and adjust brightness with L

Multimedia:
You use Moonshell for multimedia. Its basiclly a very good piece of homebrew that plays music and movies and text.

Slot 2:
Very easy, just boot slot 2 games and flashcards by using your m3 as a passme!I dont have a slot 2, but Ive tested games, including 120inone,pokemon firered, and pokemon ruby, all worked fine.

5.Performance
M3 is amazing, every game Ive tried worked on it, including some patched ones.
Here is a list of the games I tried:
Viewtiful Joe: pass
Jump Ultimate Stars(with english patch): pass
Megaman starforce2 saurian: pass
Guitarhero on tour: pass
mario sonic: pass
new super mario bros: pass
mario party ds: pass
naruto ninja council 3ass
dragonball supersonic 2: pass
%100 compatibility to my understanding. There was reports of a Japanese game not working, so I guess that's 99.9percent. But I claim %100.
There was one problem game I faced, castlevania portrait of ruin. The game kept freezing on me, but in runs and saves fine, so it passes with problems...

DOwnload Play:
So far Ive gotten perfect download play.Here are the games I tried:
Pokemon pearl-pass
mario bros-pass
mario party ds-pass
jump ultimate stars: pass

Wifi: I wont get much into wifi, it was perfect to what I know. I tried pokemon pearl, bleach 1, jump ultimate stars, and megaman starforce 2

Homebrew:
homebrew works almost perfectly on m3ds simply. The zelda ds didnt work for me, but everything else, including 
svsip
dsorganize
bombman

Conclusion:
M3 ds simply is a very nice card with lots of features. But it may be outdated because it doesnt support cards 4gb and up(non-sdhc support)

Pros+
+100% rom compatibility
+VERY easy to use
+No slowdowns in games
+Auto creates saves for games
+softreset support
+good build quality
+is also a nopass (slot2 booter)
+Also plays music and movies
+Auto DLDI patching
+100%download play and wifi to my knowledge

Cons
-less than 100% homebrew support
-sd reader brakes easily
-no nds-wii linkage, or nds-gba(Itried with pokemon pearl, battle revoloution, and firered but it didnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

SCORE: 8.75/10

PICS:


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 9, 2008)

It has to get approved first.....


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 9, 2008)

it finally did


----------



## Costello (Jul 18, 2008)

We've removed approvations for user submitted reviews. I never know why we did this.


----------

